# 4 حاجات لازم تعملهم لو مديرتك واحدة ست (الجزء الأول)



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*4 حاجات لازم تعملهم لو مديرتك واحدة ست (الجزء الأول) *



​ 


ربما يعتبرك البعض محظوظا لو قلت لهم إن مديرتك واحدة ست، لأنهم سيعتبرونها أكثر رقة وجمالا وأنها لا تنفعل ولا ترخم ولا تعيش في الدور مثلما يفعل الرجال، وستجد نفسك تتلقى نظرات الحسد من كل أصحابك الموظفين الذين يعانون مع رؤسائهم الرجال، فهم يعتبرون أن مديرتك يمكن أن تأكل أنت بعقلها حلاوة بكلمتين حلوين ولا يعلمون أن المديرة الست أصعب ألف مرة من ألف راجل، ولذلك فعليك يا عزيزي أن تضع في اعتبارك 4 أشياء هامة في تعاملاتك معها. 




*امدحها ودقق في تفاصيلها *


لا تجعلها تقوم بأي حركة أو تلبس أي لبس جديد إلا وتقوم أنت بامتداحها، وسرد أبيات الشعر في شياكتها واسلوبها الساحر والمقنع في الكلام، ولا تنسى التفاصيل البسيطة التي تبدو إليك "ملهاش لازمة" لأن لو أحد سبقك ولمح هذه التفاصيل واهتم بها، فسوف يأخذ مكانك على الفور. 


فمثلا تلاقي المديرة داخلة عليك وعاملة في ضوافرها "فرنش" .. يا نهار مش أبيض .. هو انت أساسا متعرفش يعني إيه "فرنش" .. ياراجل بقى تبقى مدريتك واحدة ست وانت متعرفش الحاجات دي؟!!! عموما متقلقش، أنا هخدمك وأظبطك وأقولك إيه الفرنش ده، الفرنش يا سيدي إنها تكون عاملة ضوافرها بلون وأطراف الأظافر نفسها بلون تاني وعادة ما يكون أبيض، وياريت متعمليش فيها عاقل وناضج وملكش في الحاجات دي، لأنك لو منبهرتش بهذا الفرنش ربما تعتبرك هي جلنفا كبيرا. 

خلاص يا سيدي بلاش موضوع الفرنش ده لو كنت بتنكسف قوي كدة، عموما ممكن لو شفتها عاملة أي حاجة جديدة وانت مكسوف تركز فيها، ممكن ساعتها تقولها فيكي حاجة متغيرة النهاردة، وهتلاقيها بتقولك مثلا "فعلا المانيكير بتاعي درجة 85 مش 83 زي كل يوم.. أنا بحييك على ملاحظتك يا تامر". 




*لا تنسى عيد ميلادها *


بص بقى.. انسى الشغل وانسى مهام العمل كلها.. وانسى عملاء الشركة .. يا عم انسى نفسك خالص إنشالله تيجي الشركة وانت ناسي بنطلونك في البيت، فكل هذه الأشياء يمكن أن تغفرها لك مديرتك، أما الشيء الذي لا يغتفر هو أن تنسى عيد ميلادها. 


وطبعا يا عزيزي عليك أن تتذكر اليوم والشهر فقط، ولا تسأل السؤال المصري الخنيق "كدة انتِ تميتي كام سنة؟". 



*لا تنسى انتقاد زميلاتك *


مهما كانت مديرتك واثقة من نفسها فبالتأكيد هي امرأة وتحمل مشاعر غيرة أو غيظ من فتيات أخريات في مكان العمل، وعليك أن تلعب على هذه النقطة وتستغلها لصالحك .. آه هتبقى وصولي ومتسلق فيها إيه يعني.. وهنا عليك أن تنتقد زميلاتك وتبعد عنك أي شبهة تفاهم بينك وبينهن لأن التفاهم والتقارب ربما يغيظ مديرتك. 

وعليك دائما أن تنتقد في أسلوب دي وملابس دي، وتأكد أن مديرتك لو قالتلك "عيب يا ماجد متقولش كدة" فهي بداخلها فرحانة ومظأططة وبتقول "الواد ده بيفهم". 




*امدح المرأة العاملة *


لا تبدي اعجابك وانبهارك بجمال نانسي عجرم ولا إثارة نونا ولا سحر هيفاء ولا بالتفاهات دي خالص، بل ابرز دائما إعجابك بالمرأة العاملة الكادحة المثقفة العاقلة المشعارف إيه، فأنت بذلك ستعلو في نظرها كثيرا.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه

تصدق يارامي انا مكنتش عارف الفرنش ده 

بس الحمد لله عرفته قبل ما اموت

بس المشكلة اني الكلام ده شوفته في فيلم عربي

ومصير الراجل انها فقسته وضربته عما افتكر ( بعيد عن السامعين طبعا )

عماتا في انتظار باقي الاجزاء *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *تصدق يارامي انا مكنتش عارف الفرنش ده *
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه اشكر ربنا اني معاكم هنا في المنتدى
يالااي خدمة والاجزاء التانية شوية كدة وهانزلها
شكرا ياعم كوبتيك 
بس صحيح بترد اذاي وانت في السجن


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*معايا لاب توب 

روك لما عرف اننا محبوس جبهولي مع العيش والحلاوة هههههههه

علشان اقوم بمهامي

مش مشكلتنا عاوزين نعرف موضوع دكر البط ده

مش ها اسيبك يا رامي الا لما تقر 

وانتا اللي جبته لنفسك ( وعلي نفسها جنت براقش )*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *معايا لاب توب *
> 
> *روك لما عرف اننا محبوس جبهولي مع العيش والحلاوة هههههههه*
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يلخليلك روك ياخويا شكلك بالطريقة دي يومك ولا ليلتك مش هاتعدي خالص 
عديها واخش اخرجك من السجن


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*


ramyghobrial قال:




عديها واخش اخرجك من السجن

أنقر للتوسيع...


بترشيني :ranting: 

وكدا عيني عينك مش برسالة خاصة كماااااااااااااان 

اشهدوا يا قوم رامي بيرشيني

لااااااااااااااااااااء

مش انا اللي اقبل الرشوة ( او سبني افكر :smil12: )*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *بترشيني :ranting: *
> 
> *وكدا عيني عينك مش برسالة خاصة كماااااااااااااان *
> 
> ...


 
لا متفكرش عليا الطلاق مانت طالع منة


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليا الطلاق ما انا سايبك

ولازم توضح كلامك هههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *وعليا الطلاق ما انا سايبك*
> 
> *ولازم توضح كلامك هههههههههه*


 
في الموقف دي واحد صاحبي بيقولي 
غووووووور يااااااااد


----------



## mary (24 أغسطس 2006)

جرى إيه يا رامى هو رايح يخطب المديرة وللا رايح يشتغل؟؟؟؟
أنا لو مديرة وبص ألاقى واحد عمال يقول لى الكلام ده هأعتبره قليل الأدب ويسعى إما لإستخفاف الدم أو للتملق طمعاً فى شىء زيادة عن بقيمة زملاءه فى العمل وبعدين المرأة ذكية وتقدر تفهم إللى قدامها بيقول الكلام ده ليه؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

بس يا ماري اركني انتي علي جمب
مشفتش كلمه من كلام رامي غلط
بصراحه
خلاص ياهوت ولا تزعل نفسك انا هروح اخرجك من السحن واحط رامي


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يسترك دنيا واخرة ياميريت يا بنت امون ههههه

ماري فيه بعض النوعيات من البنات قدام اي كلمة حلوة بتلغي حاجة اسمها منطق او عقل

ودي شفتها كتيرررررررررر

فا بلاش تاخدي نفسك مقياس او اي واحدة ذكية لاني دي فئة نادرة شوية *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mary قال:


> جرى إيه يا رامى هو رايح يخطب المديرة وللا رايح يشتغل؟؟؟؟
> أنا لو مديرة وبص ألاقى واحد عمال يقول لى الكلام ده هأعتبره قليل الأدب ويسعى إما لإستخفاف الدم أو للتملق طمعاً فى شىء زيادة عن بقيمة زملاءه فى العمل وبعدين المرأة ذكية وتقدر تفهم إللى قدامها بيقول الكلام ده ليه؟؟؟؟


 
شخصيات وشخصيات بس الاكترية مش زيك انا تعاملت فعلا وبيحبو المدح جدااااااااا الف شكرا ياماري على مشاركتك


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> بس يا ماري اركني انتي علي جمب
> مشفتش كلمه من كلام رامي غلط
> بصراحه
> خلاص ياهوت ولا تزعل نفسك انا هروح اخرجك من السحن واحط رامي


 
كويس ان الموضوع عجبك 
لكن بالنسبة لموضوع السجن حاضر يامرمر اناهاوريكي


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ربنا يسترك دنيا واخرة ياميريت يا بنت امون ههههه*
> 
> *ماري فيه بعض النوعيات من البنات قدام اي كلمة حلوة بتلغي حاجة اسمها منطق او عقل*
> 
> ...


 

مش عارف اية اللي دخلة في الكلام دة يابني انت مش في السجن


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ربنا يسترك دنيا واخرة ياميريت يا بنت امون ههههه*
> 
> *ماري فيه بعض النوعيات من البنات قدام اي كلمة حلوة بتلغي حاجة اسمها منطق او عقل*
> 
> ...


 


دي واحد من مليون يا ماري
اي ست بتضعف قدا الكلمه الحلوه
والا متبقاش ست يبقا استغنت عن الحته دي في حياتها ومحتاجه راجل بيعرف يعامل الستات عشان يسنفرها ويظهر الانوثه بتاعتها واعزريني الست الي تتعامل زي الرجاله تبقا غلطت في نفسها لانه الجمال في انها تبقا ست


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> كويس ان الموضوع عجبك
> لكن بالنسبة لموضوع السجن حاضر يامرمر اناهاوريكي


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتعمل ايه
ميرنا خرجتك من السجن
تحب اروح ادخلك تاني ولا تستتع بفتره النقاهه


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> دي واحد من مليون يا ماري
> اي ست بتضعف قدا الكلمه الحلوه
> والا متبقاش ست يبقا استغنت عن الحته دي في حياتها ومحتاجه راجل بيعرف يعامل الستات عشان يسنفرها ويظهر الانوثه بتاعتها واعزريني الست الي تتعامل زي الرجاله تبقا غلطت في نفسها لانه الجمال في انها تبقا ست


 

لا* يا ميريت انا مش معاكى خالص *

*هوا انا فهمت كلام مارى بس معرفش هوا دا المقصود ولا لاء انى مش اى حد يقول كلمه حلوه اقبلها ودا صح ومش غلط بلعكس دا كمان يتبهدل هوا اى واحد يقول كلمه حلوا يتجرى وراه *
*معتقدش انى فى واحده عاقله ممكن تعمل كدا *

*وكلامك يا ميريت   مش اى ست بتضعف قدام كلمه حلوه تسئل نفسها الاول مين اللى بيقولها كدا  يعنى  اى راجل يقول كلمه حلوه  مفروض عليا انى افرح يعنى ولا ايه طبعا مش من حقه اللى اسمحله بكدا اللى هيبقى خطيبى او جوزى مستقبلا غير كدا يتكلم براحته لكن مش هيلاقى اى رد *


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> لا* يا ميريت انا مش معاكى خالص *
> 
> *هوا انا فهمت كلام مارى بس معرفش هوا دا المقصود ولا لاء انى مش اى حد يقول كلمه حلوه اقبلها ودا صح ومش غلط بلعكس دا كمان يتبهدل هوا اى واحد يقول كلمه حلوا يتجرى وراه *
> *معتقدش انى فى واحده عاقله ممكن تعمل كدا *
> ...


 


ميرنا صحيح ش بنبين انه الكلام دا عاجبنا
بس بينا وبين نفسنا بنبقا مبسوطين


----------



## ميرنا (24 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب ابقى وضحى لحسن كنت هخنقك *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هتعمل ايه
> ميرنا خرجتك من السجن
> تحب اروح ادخلك تاني ولا تستتع بفتره النقاهه


 
تحبي ادخلك انتي وتلعبي مع الاسدين


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تحبي ادخلك انتي وتلعبي مع الاسدين


 



مين الاسدين


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

*خشي السجن وهاتعرفي فية هناك اسدين حاطاهم دريم لاي حد يخش*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ميرنا صحيح ش بنبين انه الكلام دا عاجبنا
> بس بينا وبين نفسنا بنبقا مبسوطين



*ايوه افضحي افضحي يا ميريت :yahoo: 

ده انا بحب اوي اقرا مشاركاتك علشان بتقولي الصح 

وبحيادية تامة :t33: 

ربنا يخليكي لينا :yaka: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايوه افضحي افضحي يا ميريت :yahoo: *
> 
> *ده انا بحب اوي اقرا مشاركاتك علشان بتقولي الصح *
> 
> ...


 

شكب ميرنا هاتموتها اساسا


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> شكل ميرنا هاتموتها اساسا



*علي البركة :yaka: *


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايوه افضحي افضحي يا ميريت :yahoo: *
> 
> *ده انا بحب اوي اقرا مشاركاتك علشان بتقولي الصح *
> 
> ...


 

ياهوت ا انت خبيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> شكب ميرنا هاتموتها اساسا


 

مين دا تموتني انا ليه مفيش ورايا رجاله تدافع عني بتاكل الزلط


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*لاء وراكي رجالة بتاكل نايتي ههههههههههه*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

صحيح بياكلوا نايتي بس شكلهم يخوف


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*مفيش فيه واحد وسيم يعني ومش يخوف *


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

كلهم وسمين
وشكلهم يخوف


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مين دا تموتني انا ليه مفيش ورايا رجاله تدافع عني بتاكل الزلط


 

*هما فين دول وريهمنى يا بنت *


----------



## ميرنا (25 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مفيش فيه واحد وسيم يعني ومش يخوف *


 

*اعتبر دى نداله وانك بعتنى ولا ايه*


----------



## ميريت (25 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *هما فين دول وريهمنى يا بنت *


 



ياميرنا دا انا الي طلعتك من السجن


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أغسطس 2006)

*يا ميرنا حد قالك اننا باكل الزلط

ده انا باكل العيش بالعافية هههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههههه من ناحية ياكلو الزلط بياكلو الزلط ياهوت خلي بالك على نفسك الموضوع بيخش في 180 سم وفيما فوق*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ياميرنا دا انا الي طلعتك من السجن


 

*منتى مطلعانى علشان مخرجش هوت وتوقع بينا*

*يعنى قال مطلعانى بسلامه نيه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يا ميرنا حد قالك اننا باكل الزلط*
> 
> *ده انا باكل العيش بالعافية هههههههه*


 
*افتكرتك هتبيع ولا حاجه*


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يا ميرنا حد قالك اننا باكل الزلط*
> 
> *ده انا باكل العيش بالعافية هههههههه*


 



ايه دا ياهوت هو انت طلعت من الي بياكلوا نايتي


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *ههههههههههه من ناحية ياكلو الزلط بياكلو الزلط ياهوت خلي بالك على نفسك الموضوع بيخش في 180 سم وفيما فوق*


 



قله يا رامي قله


----------



## ميريت (26 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *منتى مطلعانى علشان مخرجش هوت وتوقع بينا*
> 
> *يعنى قال مطلعانى بسلامه نيه*


 



ايه يا ميرنا بحب افرح في المصايب الله:smil12:


----------

